# Sergioleone from Paris! TT Mk1 180



## Sergioleone (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi everybody [smiley=dude.gif]

I am Sergio, 30 years old from Paris :mrgreen: I have an Audi TT Mk1 180 to 2000 with 126000Km today [smiley=crowngrin.gif]

I enrolled you to share our passion about the TT, the problems encountered, preparations, maintenance... Now, place the presentation of the car in the right section! [smiley=guitarist.gif]

Next to see you Guy's

(Sorry for my english [smiley=bigcry.gif] but i don't white and speak english very well, do not hesitate to correct me)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome Sergio

You write better English than a lot of people on here! :lol:


----------



## Sergioleone (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you Cloud!

Where is the post to presente my car? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Sergioleone said:


> Thank you Cloud!
> 
> Where is the post to presente my car? :roll:


You can do that here


----------



## Sergioleone (Dec 23, 2013)

And is not better in the section Mk1 TT? [smiley=book2.gif] :mrgreen:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

If you like to show your car, why not do both, everybody likes to look at photographs.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sergio, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome Sergio


----------



## Sergioleone (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you Guy's :wink:

@ Cloud : I'll post in both sections 

I have a question :? I search an good catch can but i am looking for any product enter 30€ and 300€..... I would like to take an catch can arrond 80/100€ for a good product :wink:

Have you got any internet connections? [smiley=book2.gif] :wink:


----------



## Sergioleone (Dec 23, 2013)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=515281


----------

